# batterie MBP 15 unibody



## ninours (5 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour tlm
Je voudrais changer ma batterie de mon MBP (signature)
Sur le net il y a une multitude de site qui vende des batteries pour ce modèle, le problème c'est qu'il y a souvent des notes assez négatives sur ces batteries, de personnes qui se plaignent de leurs durée de vie.

si on regarde la spec du mbp (cliquez sur la signature ^^) on se rend compte que la batterie d'origine fait 73 Wh
On se rend compte que les batteries en vente n'ont pas cette puissance et du coup que l'autonomie ne sera pas celle escomptée
c'est sur, c'est moins chère mais bon ........ 
des exemples : 

http://www.aboutbatteries.com/fr/ba...le/APPLE/pid307680-macbook-pro-15-pouces.html

Capacité : 4600 mAh
Tension : 10.8 V

Donc 4,6  x  10,8  =  50 Wh    :mouais:


http://www.batterie-boutique.com/ap...t-pour-macbook-pro-13-15-17-unibo-p-4179.html

60 Wh   

http://www.batteriedeportable.com/l...ortable-apple-macbook-pro-15-new-version.html

re 50Wh  


seule batterie trouvée ok : 

http://www.ifixit.com/MacBook-Parts/MacBook-Pro-15-Inch-Unibody-Mid-2009-Battery/IF161-031


Du coup avec toutes ces batteries, pas étonnant que nous soyons loin des perfs d'autonomie annoncées et que les gens râlent sur leur nouvelle batterie !


A part sur ce site américain ou trouvé en france une batterie, même macway vend n'importe quoi :rose:
au dela des prix qui font le yo-yo


PS : la faire changer par apple coute presque moins chere que de l'acheter et de le faire soit meme et d'avoir une belle batterie pourrie

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/macbookpro/service/battery/


----------



## ninours (5 Septembre 2012)

une idée?


----------



## doudee (6 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,
Perso, j'ai acheté une batterie sur ebay en chine, ça fait un an et demi et elle fonctionne encore très bien


----------



## aurelie_ (14 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, Merci pour cet article très intéressent. Je sait que le post est ancien mais j'espère quand même pouvoir obtenir de nouveaux conseils !

J'ai acheté un Macbook Pro d'occasion 13" mi-2010.

La batterie perds de son autonomie, j'ai une utilisation intensive de l'ordinateur puisque c'est mon outil de travail donc je m'en sert plus de 8heures par jour (utilisation professionnelle et privée confondue). 

Mon mac m'indique gentiment de faire vérifier ma batterie, seulement je n'ose pas appeler le service client de mac vu que c'est un Mac d'occasion, que me conseillez-vous pour faire changer la batterie ? J'hésite a aller chez un informaticien, ou de le faire moi même si j'arrives a faire le tris sur les différentes batteries proposées sur le web !

Merci à vous,


Fabricant :	DP
  Nom de lappareil:	bq20z451
  Pack Lot Code:	0
  PCB Lot Code:	0
  Version du programme interne:	201
  Révision du matériel:	2
  Révision de pile:	164
  Informations sur la charge:
  Charge restante (mAh):	2346
  Charge complète:	Non
  En cours de chargement:	Non
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh):	4348
  Informations sur la santé:
  Comptage de cycles:	808
  Conditions:	Vérifiez la batterie
  Batterie installée:	Oui
  Intensité de courant (mA):	-819
  Tension (mV):	11398


----------

